# BBQ Grills: Reviews



## Miss Marty (May 23, 2010)

*
Help me decide on which Brand and type of BBQ Grill to purchase *

We know absolutely nothing about gas grills or how to cook on them
with the exception of grilling a few hamburgers & smoked pork chops
The old fashion way - Dig a hole - Place Charcoal in hole - Cook..

Looking for a gas grill -  Estimated Price Range  $250 
One that is easy to assemble and easy to use and clean.

How many BTUs - Porcelain-coated cast-iron or stainless-steel grates for 
distributing heat evenly  - Variable Temperature Settings - Side Burners...
What is in the inside bottom that makes gas grills work without charcoal?


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2010)

Marty, I grill all year 'round. Frankly the $250 price point is going to get you a grill likely to disappoint you for 2-3 years until you either replace it with a $500-700 grill or quit grilling altogether. Go to Home Depot or Lowe's (or Sears) in your area and compare/shop what they offer. They assemble what they sell, so short of attaching a propane tank and pushing the 'light' button you're good to go.

I'd look for stainless grids. The common porcelain coated steel ones will eventually chip off leaving you with rusted grids to cook on. Not good.  I use one with stainless burners and 'tent-looking' covers over the burners. The object is that juices drip off what you are grilling and burns on the burner covers, producing the smoke that gives the 'grilled' flavor. Some grills use lava rocks or ceramic briquettes for the same purpose. They take longer to pre-heat, and that's about the only advantage of gas over charcoal. Convenience.

BTU's. More is better.

Get a wire brush to scrape off the grids, and wipe them with olive oil before you light the grill. Get one with at least 3 burners, so you can light one end and indirectly cook on the other. Look for a grill with provision for a box of soaked hardwood chips for smoking.

Get a grilling cookbook. For free, the printable Martha Stewart one posted a few days ago in the TUG Lounge is a good starter:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=122076&highlight=martha+stewart+cookbook

Happy Grilling!

Jim Ricks


----------



## pedro47 (May 23, 2010)

I would suggest you read Consumer Report on this grilling topic.

Weber and Ducane are great gas grill.  I have a Ducane that is over 20 years old.


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Weber and Ducane are great gas grill.  I have a Ducane that is over 20 years old.



You won't find either of these at $250... Jim


----------



## ricoba (May 23, 2010)

*One Word....*

*Weber!​*
It will cost more than the $250, but will last longer and perform better.​


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2010)

We've loved our Jenn-Air!


----------



## stmartinfan (May 23, 2010)

We purchased a Weber more than a dozen years ago.  It was their basic grill, with three burners and nothing else fancy.  In that time, we replaced the grill bars once because the original ones had eaten away from use.  (Just had to lift out the old ones and put in the new ones).  It's given us faithful service and we've definitely gotten our money's worth. (Before this, we'd gone through several of the "cheap" grills when they wore out after a year or two.)  

We're going to replace it this year (finally) because the auto starter has gotten finicky.  I suspect the internal parts are finallly starting to break down, too, and the grates are getting eaten through from heat as well.

I'll certainly look at a Weber as my first choice, and would never return to purchasing one of the "cheap" grills, unless I was only using it a few times a year.  Of course, now there are lots more features to check out!

By the way - which of the new features are worth it?  The "searing" burner?  Rotisserie bar for rotating chickens?  Anything else your grill has you wouldn't want to give up?


----------



## humuhumu nukunukuapua'a (May 23, 2010)

*Consumer Reports on BBQ's*

Your question is so TIMELY that I just can't help but offer my input.

It was just two days ago that I happened to read my June 2010 issue of Consumer Reports.  I had no interest in buying a gas BBQ, but the Mrs. has repeatedly urged us to buy one over the past year...and more!  (Heck, I would have been completely happy to continue using our Weber pot and charcoal briquettes forever!)

Long story short:  The 3 page CR article includes 1.5 pages of ratings on 46 gas BBQ's, six of which get it's "CR Best Buy" ratings (= quality and value).  These 6 units list price for between $380 - $200, with three of them at $200, $250, and $270 (list).

We bought a Char Broil Red Patio for $270 at Home Depot that same day.  There were a good variety of already assembled, different brand BBQ's, and I was really pleased to drag home our choice already assembled.  Figure on adding a propane tank (filled) for about $50.  Our unit comes with infrared heating, electronic ignition, is supposedly easy to clean, and is compact.  So, it is happy belated Mothers Day for the Mrs!

Perhaps you would want to buy the June CR issue off the newstand, before it is replaced by the next issue.

Of course, living in the Seattle area, it might take us several more days (or weeks) until the rainy weather subsides enought to try it out!


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2010)

OK Grillmeisters. The gloves are off. While I DO have and use a gas grill, here's the outfit I am using a couple of times a week. http://www.louisiana-grills.com/countrysmokers.htm Able to sear at 600 degrees, smoke at 180, use as a hardwood fired convection oven at any temp in between. Wood fired pizza. Smoked whole turkey. Jerky. Peach cobbler. Chicken pieces that The Colonel couldn't even imagine.

You won't find one of these for double the price point the OP specifies, and there's still need for a gas-or charcoal grill for what they do well. Here's a link to another American made pellet fired grill with more features to last longer. http://pelletgrilloutlet.com/inc/sdetail/40818

More Happy Grillin' ... Jim


----------



## NWL (May 23, 2010)

We went with the Viking Gas Grill from Home Depot about 5 years ago (no one around here sold the "real" Vikings).  Love it.  Probably overkill for our purposes.   LOVE the rotisserie!!!!!  Just make sure you put a large pan of water underneath the chicken and don't let it run out of water.  It catches the drippings and keeps the chicken moist while cooking.

Cheers!


----------



## ScoopKona (May 23, 2010)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Help me decide on which Brand and type of BBQ Grill to purchase *
> 
> We know absolutely nothing about gas grills or how to cook on them
> ...




$250 is far too low to get any kind of quality. A $250 grill is going to fall apart in a couple years. You'd be better off saving your money.

1) Look for heavy all stainless steel construction. The grill should be impossible for one person to lift. Even a small grill should be very, very heavy. Steve Wozniak famously said, "Never trust a computer you cannot throw through a window." For grills, it's, "Never trust a gas grill you COULD throw through a window."

2) No side burners. Not on the budget you're putting out, at least. My side burner cost $400, and I thought that was a screamin' deal when I got it.

3) LP or Natural Gas? Do you have a convenient gas stub coming off your house? The extra money spent on a Natural Gas grill will pay dividends every time you don't have to stop everything and drive to a gas station to swap out your LP tank.

4) What are you going to grill? Is this going to be a steak sizzler or a baby-back barbecuer?

If the answer is steak sizzler, add about $1,000 to your budget and buy a grill that has a ceramic infrared sear burner. The sear burner should crank out at least 50K BTUs all by itself. Ever since TECs patent expired, a lot of low-cost, low quality "infrared burners" have been appearing on low-end grills. They're not worth the money. A good sear burner can cook a 2" thick rib-eye to perfection in about three minutes.

Here's a picture of one in action:






If the answer is "baby-back barbecuer" -- I'd stick with charwood. (Not charcoal. Charcoal is mostly corn byproducts. Charwood is much better.)

I smoke on my gas grill. That's because I can do low-and-slow indirect cooking, and I have a smoker box for my wood chips. I prefer smoking with gas because I have complete temperature control.

5) As with most cooking equipment purchases, I would highly recommend finding friends, neighbors or relatives with good grills, and try a few out. I don't know too many people who would refuse an offer of, "I'll buy the rib-eyes if you let me try out your grill."

6) You can never be too thin, too rich, or have too many BTUs. My rig cranks out about 200K BTUs. I also have more than seven square feet of cooking surface. However, this outdoor kitchen is a replacement for my indoor kitchen. I don't like to turn on the stove inside when it's 115f.


----------



## carl2591 (May 23, 2010)

like scoop said,, go big or go home.. 

i have a 2 burner Weber grill that has been a great cooking grill for the past 10+ yrs.  replaced the drip thing that cover the burners and ... they are called flavorizer bars, with stainless steel one and they have not burned out in 8 yrs. the first one only lasted a couple years.  the clicker stopped working after about 3 yrs so i use a long handled lighter. 

Wash it out with power washer every so often and they will last a long time.

also replace burner tubes with SS ones and good as gold.. i use a wire bush to polish them up every year or so, and they burn like new..


----------



## 1950bing (May 23, 2010)

my vote is for Holland, but you need to learn how to cook on it.
It is really easy. Pre heat, put the food on, set a timer, close the lid and remove food when time is up.


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2010)

You dont need to spend a lot on a grill to get great results. Its just as much about the technique as it is about the equipment. While I have a 6 burner Weber at my primary residence, I also get great results on a $100 Coleman grill at my vacation home.

If your going to mainly grill, high heat cooking quickly, then go for as many BTUs as is in your price range and look for stainless grates or buy them seperately if you have to.

If you are going to mostly BBQ, low heat, slow cooking, then dont worry so much about the BTUs and get a grill with three or four burners which will allow you to control the temperature a bit better.

If your going to smoke, there are many options. From gas to electric to charcoal as fuel. I prefer smoking using hardwood charcoal and wood chunks. It takes longer to master the ability to control the temperature versus gas or electric but its worth it.

Also, consider a grilling cook book. Two that I like that have very good recipes is Weber's Big Book of Gilling and Steven Raichlens How to Grill. 

And most importantly, have fun cooking. And eating.


----------



## RonB (May 24, 2010)

While you can't beat the ease of use of a gas grill, the flavor of the food just doesn't compare to food cooked over charcoal. I just replaces a 20 YO Weber charcoal kettle with their Performer Grill. It has the convenience of gas lighting with the "real" charcoal flavor. And Amazon sells it for less than $350. You can use any grilling technique from "low and slow" to indirect, or "hot and fast". 
Ron


----------



## Glynda (May 24, 2010)

*Weber*

I took the advise of tuggers and bought Weber.  It's been the best grill we've ever had.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 27, 2010)

*Thanks for all your suggestions....*

Does anyone have an electric grill 

BBQ Grills Patio Bistro® Infrared Electric Grill  1750-watt 

http://www.charbroil.com/ProductInfo/7-23-1916/Patio-Bistro-Infrared-Electric-Grill--Graphite.aspx


----------



## ScoopKona (May 27, 2010)

Marty Giggard said:


> Does anyone have an electric grill
> 
> BBQ Grills Patio Bistro® Infrared Electric Grill  1750-watt
> 
> http://www.charbroil.com/ProductInfo/7-23-1916/Patio-Bistro-Infrared-Electric-Grill--Graphite.aspx



They don't list the BTUs. I'd be wary. 1750 watts is less than some hair dryers. Unfortunately, this is one of those things where you get what you pay for. If I was on a tight budget, I'd shop craigslist for a good used grill, rather than a cheap new one.


----------



## ricoba (May 27, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> They don't list the BTUs. I'd be wary. 1750 watts is less than some hair dryers. Unfortunately, this is one of those things where you get what you pay for. If I was on a tight budget, I'd shop craigslist for a good used grill, rather than a cheap new one.



I agree.

I think the suggestion to shop on craigslist is an excellent one.   I have scouted out bbq grills on there recently and you can find some really good deals in the price range you are considering.  Good luck.


----------



## xnavyss (May 27, 2010)

I have a Traeger Pellet Grill and Love It.

Joe


----------



## Passepartout (May 27, 2010)

Marty, if you are space-challenged, I'd rather see you go with something like this: http://www.csgrills.com/Napoleon-Gr...able-Series-Infrared-Model-PTSS215P1.htm#spec rather than one of the electric grills. This is stainless and will produce enough BTUs to properly cook. It can be pedestal mounted and be attached to a larger propane tank.

I have no interest in this company or any retailer who might sell them. 

Good Grilling

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kel (May 28, 2010)

*Weber*

For years we would buy an inexpensive $150+- grill and we would replace them every 2-3 years.  And then we bought a Weber and had it for about 10 years and it worked great.  We moved into a new house and bought an expensive Leisure Living Cal Flame barbecue.  For 2 years we couldn’t get things grilled right.  It had the side burners and the searing element.   We bought another Weber and it works as good as the first one.  I don’t think we will ever own anything other than Weber again.  It cost about $400 on sale assembled at Lowes (no side burners and no searing element).  We didn’t use the searing element and side burners very often.  With a Weber we don’t need the searing element.  Weber’s can go up in price a lot higher.  We can throw steaks on the Weber and set a timer and go out and flip them and set the timer again and take the steaks off the grill and they are perfect.


----------



## Big Matt (May 28, 2010)

I have a Weber and love it.  

You can get a nice looking grill for under your price range, but it will fall apart or not operate properly after a couple years.

Just a few things to consider:

1) you can get a very nice Weber for about $400.  Vermont Castings, Charbroil, and others can be had for about the same price, with similar quality
2) you must keep the grill clean
3) you must keep the grill dry (moisture is damaging to the inside), buy a good cover
4) buy a grill that comes with a propane tank or you will spend another $50.
5) the more you use it, the better you will get at it, and you will start grilling vegetables and other things.  You will have less pots to clean and will eat healthier
6) grilling is fast and you can do it all year round


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 28, 2010)

I'm another Weber disciple. They are just so well built. And as someone pointed out buy a Weber cover. They are also of premium quality and last as long as the grills do.


----------



## Elan (May 29, 2010)

Another happy Weber grill owner (3 burner NG Genesis Gold).  So much so, that I ordered (and just received yesterday) a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker.  I will be giving some ribs and/or pulled pork a go this weekend, time permitting.


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2010)

Elan said:


> ....I ordered (and just received yesterday) a Weber Smokey Mountain smoker.  I will be giving some ribs and/or pulled pork a go this weekend, time permitting.



#1 DS has one of these and performed smoked turkey for us last Thanksgiving. It was good, and probably had at least something to do with me getting a smoker. I found it a little hard to use- with lighting charcoal, making bundles of soaked wood chips then making the adjustments to hold any semblance of stable temperature bothersome. I went with the pellet-fired smoker instead. Pour in pellets, push the 'on' button, set the thermostat is my kind of cooker.

I will be performing whole- bone-in turkey breast over the weekend. Drop by. Bring good beer. I'll be happy to critique your ribs  ... Jim


----------



## Elan (May 29, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> #1 DS has one of these and performed smoked turkey for us last Thanksgiving. It was good, and probably had at least something to do with me getting a smoker. I found it a little hard to use- with lighting charcoal, making bundles of soaked wood chips then making the adjustments to hold any semblance of stable temperature bothersome. I went with the pellet-fired smoker instead. Pour in pellets, push the 'on' button, set the thermostat is my kind of cooker.
> 
> I will be performing whole- bone-in turkey breast over the weekend. Drop by. Bring good beer. I'll be happy to critique your ribs  ... Jim



  Yeah, you have a nicer smoker -- rub it in.   

  I just couldn't justify a big smoker, and, having kids, I wasn't going to part with the convenience of the gas grill.  For $239 delivered to my door, the WSM was just too tempting.....

  Once I figure out how to dial in the temp on the WSM manually, I have plans to integrate a PID temp controller with a 5cfm blower.  With this enhancement, I ought to be able to automatically maintain temps of +/- 5 to 10 degrees (literally 'set & forget', as with your Louisiana).  

  From what I've read online, most WSM owners don't soak wood chips.  They opt for larger dry wood "chunks".  That's my plan as well, although I've had decent success smoking with soaked wood chips on my gas grill.  

  As with most things, I expect there will be a learning curve, and a few mishaps along the way, but perfecting things is (at least) half the fun, right?


----------



## CMF (May 29, 2010)

Charbroil Big Red line of grills.  This is the best grill I've used so far.  And It won't break the bank.

Charles


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 29, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> $250 is far too low to get any kind of quality. A $250 grill is going to fall apart in a couple years. You'd be better off saving your money.
> 
> 1) Look for heavy all stainless steel construction.
> 
> [snip]



Everything Scoop said, including what I trimmed.

Personally I wouldn't go with anything less than four burners.  I've found that's the only way I can keep the temperature sufficiently low for real slow cooking (.e., with the ribs I started cooking last night for dinner tonight).  A side benefit is that I have more of the grill space available for indirect heating.

*****

I also think a $250 grill might be worthwhile if you want something that you can use for a couple of years to get familiar with grilling while you decide what you might want in a more capable unit.

But recognize going in that that $250 gill isn't going to last much beyond a couple of years.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 1, 2010)

Just wanted to report that I had a chance to use one of these recently.

If you want to burn wood/charwood, this is the grill to have:

http://www.spitjack.com/Merchant2/m...ct_Code=BRATEN-GS-BBQ-ADJUSTABLE-GRILL-SMOKER


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 1, 2010)

No need to spend hundreds on a grill


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 6, 2010)

*The Simple Secret to Better Grilling and Baking too....*

Getting Ready to do some BBQ Grilling

Reynolds Genuine Parchment Paper 
Non-Stick and Oven Safe to 420 degrees 
No Added Grease or Sprays Easy Cleanup 

Reynolds Release Non-Stick Aluminum Foil

Chicken, Ribs, Chops, Steaks, Fish, Shrimp
Potatos, Carrots, Corn on the Cob, Veggies


----------



## nicklinneh (Jul 7, 2010)

nobody ever mentions the Portable Kitchen grill anymore. I've had mine for 40 years and it works fine. Cast aluminum- so nothing to rust. check out their web site, but they have local retailers. -ken
p.s. I like Sea Six's grill, but will it last 40?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 8, 2010)

*Craigs list*

I have been in the market for a grill also. I had thought that I wanted a Big Green Egg - a ceramic cooker. But no one on this thread mentioned them, so now I am thinking, save $1000 and buy one from Craig's List. I saw some phenomenal deals when I searched there. One I am going to check out.

thanks for the suggest. Although I have bought lots of used office furniture and equipment on Craig's List, I would have never thought of it for a grill.

elaine


----------



## ricoba (Jul 8, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have been in the market for a grill also. I had thought that I wanted a Big Green Egg - a ceramic cooker. But no one on this thread mentioned them, so now I am thinking, save $1000 and buy one from Craig's List. I saw some phenomenal deals when I searched there. One I am going to check out.
> 
> thanks for the suggest. Although I have bought lots of used office furniture and equipment on Craig's List, I would have never thought of it for a grill.
> 
> elaine




Craigslist is a great place to buy something like this.

I just bought a very slightly used, almost new Ducane Stainless Steel 24" LP Grill for $330.  It came with a never used rotisserie and heavy duty cover.

I was looking for a Weber, but the deal I had fell through, so I bought the Ducane which is Weber's little step child.

I still love my Weber kettle charcoal BBQ, so I will use it for low and slow, like this weekend when I am doing a pork butt.  The Ducane will be for faster grilling.

I know the Big Green Egg has quite a loyal following one.  I hear they are really amazing, but as you say pricey and I hear very heavy.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 8, 2010)

nicklinneh said:


> nobody ever mentions the Portable Kitchen grill anymore. I've had mine for 40 years and it works fine. Cast aluminum- so nothing to rust. check out their web site, but they have local retailers. -ken
> p.s. I like Sea Six's grill, but will it last 40?




I had never even heard of this brand until you posted it.  The website sure makes it look good.


----------



## thheath (Jul 8, 2010)

When I got divorced from wife #2 years ago the only thing I wanted and left with was my BBQ grill.  I believe you guys will understand, lol.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Coleman on the road*

I have a 4 burner NG BBQ at home that I use year round, even at -40°; BBQ takes about twice as long at that temperature, but He!! I love my BBQ.  Won't brag about the brand; it's a store brand and probably only available in Canada.  Has provided about 7 years solid service with only a couple of burners replaced, but now considering an upgrade.

What I did want to put my two cents in on was portable grills.  We camp all summer; have a Jayco 1007 camper that came with a BBQ grill that has never seen use.  That's because we LOVE our Coleman Roadtrip LXE.  Just add the adapter for a 20LB tank, and the aluminum griddle, and you can do all your cooking on it.  Makes everything from eggs in the morning, to crusted NY Strips for dinner.  Cleanup is a breeze too; important when it has to be stored inside the trailer when not in use.  It is very transportable and easily stored.  And the price point is right too!

M Ross


----------

